# Typical Day



## tarface (Jan 21, 2009)

What is your typical day like?I understand day to day things change quite a bit but what do you do at work on average?


----------



## tarface (Jan 21, 2009)

I put 10 hours in daily.6am.-4pm.At the shop in the morning I give the days work orders to the foreman.(currently 2 crews).I then start on my leads on a average of 7 per day with 1 service in the mix.Throughout the day I get calls from foreman(with ques. about work,or problems) the secretary(with messages of people that need to talk to me immediately)and the boss(looking for checks).I usually get diverted twice a day for collections.(since mail boxes are so elusive).While in my travels I pick up materials for upcoming jobs. I try to get back in the office by 2 so I can write up my leads and make calls.I have quite a few regular contacts that get me 4-5 cell calls a day.I just cant help but notice that all cell calls together equal 70-100 calls a day.I wonder how I get all this done at the same time.I guess its the bluetooth.Everyday seems to be hectic with a million things to do and a million things to remember.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Tarface, my normal day starts at 7am, out by 7.30am, my week is aranged on the Sunday but open to change where nessasary, i only have a small crew so pick them up by 7.45am then on to the job or to pick up materials.
Depending on the job finish when it gets dark(4.30pm in the winter) drop workers home then back to my home, process any invoices/ phone calls/messages/ etc.
Sort out nexts days tasks/plans and ......relax lol


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

your workers dont drive to work?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Nope neither drives which is a pain but it is reflected in what they get paid as well, if they drove they would get more! but they are both good workers and know there job.


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you pay them for door-to-door (including time in the truck) or just for time on the job?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

GreenTree said:


> Do you pay them for door-to-door (including time in the truck) or just for time on the job?


To be honest there on a day rate so its up to me to get them on site as early as the H/O allows!!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Does the UK have a "Minimum Wage" per hour law, like most of the States do?

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Get up around 5:30 or 6, check e-mails and forums while downing 1-2 pots of coffee.
Maybe set an appointment or ballpark figure by e-mail. GO to shop if house or job isn't loaded up, go to site and try to acomplish something.

Try to finish around 3 PM. Go home and check e-mails and forums again.
Piddlea round until 10-11 and call it a night.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Does the UK have a "Minimum Wage" per hour law, like most of the States do?
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed, yes the U.K does have a minimum wage of £5.52 ($8.73)an hour , this is less if there aged between 18-21 but does not apply if there self employed, my guys are semi skilled so i pay them above that amount.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

There actually are States that have wage rates lower than the Federal Minimum Wage Rate and some that have no laws covering the minimum wages to be paid.

Check out this link:

http://www.dol.gov/esa/minwage/america.htm

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What does it matter if the minimum wage rate is lower or non existent? There is a federal minimum wage for that you can't pay less even if you wanted to.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

From my link:

The Government Contracts statutes set labor standards for wages and hours of work for employees who work on contracts with the Federal government. The Davis-Bacon and Related Acts (DBA) & (DBRA) cover workers on Federal construction contracts, and on construction contracts with State and local governments that are Federally financed or assisted, in whole or in part. The McNamara-O'Hara Service Contract Act (SCA) applies to workers on Federal service contracts, and the Walsh-Healey Public Contracts Act (PCA) applies to workers on Federal supply contracts.





States, it seems, get to set wage minimums or not, irrelevant to the Federal Wage Minimum, because that only applies to Federally funded projects.

Ed


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

tarface said:


> What is your typical day like?I understand day to day things change quite a bit but what do you do at work on average?


I always start by inspecting the roof and determine where the problems lie. Then i decide what materials will work best depending on the type of roof. Majority of the workday is spent covering the holdings exterior with gravel, slate, wood, metal...whatever necessary. The main work involves applying layers of tar or asphalt to roofs and aligning materials to create a solid base. Then cutting shingles, strips of wood and aluminum to fit the roof.


----------

